# Canadian Naval Centennial Pin



## MSEng314 (4 Mar 2010)

For those who may not have seen this yet:



> R 231605Z FEB 10
> FM NDHQ CMS OTTAWA//CMS//
> TO CANFORGEN
> BT
> ...



Cheers to the 100th year of the Canadian Navy!  :cheers:


----------



## RhumRunner (5 Mar 2010)

:cheers:

And here's to another 100!

It's nice to get the pins and I appreciate why we need to wear them. But honestly, they could've given us the nicer ones. 

The one I was "issued" is the english pewter lapel pin picture on this page.


----------



## Occam (5 Mar 2010)

I got a kick out of this:

_Refrigerator Magnet Pack 

This pack of four magnets containes 2 with the NAVY/MARINE crest and 2 with the MARINE/NAVY crest.  _ 

Does putting the "MARINE" on top of the "NAVY" really make it a French magnet?   ;D

edit:  I just noticed ALL of the baubles have an English and a French version.  Bilingualism gone wild!


----------



## mikeninercharlie (5 Mar 2010)

The colour coded, Sea Service Insignia (SSI) will be another great addition to naval uniforms...  : The metal badge is to be worn on the right pocket while in shirt sleeve order and there will an embroidered version to be sewn on the left sleeve of the tunic. The colour of the SSI will indicate the number of years an individual has served at sea (gunmetal, copper, silver and gold) My prediction, it won't be too long until the Navy faces the same degree of  f**kery that accompanied the army's "Warrior Badge"  :nod:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Mar 2010)

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> The colour coded, Sea Service Insignia (SSI) will be another great addition to naval uniforms...  : The metal badge is to be worn on the right pocket while in shirt sleeve order and there will an embroidered version to be sewn on the left sleeve of the tunic. The colour of the SSI will indicate the number of years an individual has served at sea (gunmetal, copper, silver and gold) My prediction, it won't be too long until the Navy faces the same degree of  f**kery that accompanied the army's "Warrior Badge"  :nod:



Ummmm, hello...wakey wakey... where are you getting the SSI from? The Navy is getting a pin to wear for a year to celebrate our centennial and thats it. :


----------



## Occam (5 Mar 2010)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Ummmm, hello...wakey wakey... where are you getting the SSI from? The Navy is getting a pin to wear for a year to celebrate our centennial and thats it. :



****whoosh****


----------



## gcclarke (5 Mar 2010)

Yup, I didn't get it either.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Mar 2010)

Sigh.. my Navy turned 100 and all I got was this lousy pin.  Yep, got my pin today.  It's swell, and will look splendid in my toolbox.  Hooray for coveralls, perfect time to be posted to FMF.


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (5 Mar 2010)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Ummmm, hello...wakey wakey... where are you getting the SSI from? The Navy is getting a pin to wear for a year to celebrate our centennial and thats it. :


I've heard about the SSI badge too.  It's a dit (rumour) that has been making the rounds on MCAN in the last few weeks.  Probably going to be linked to sea pay levels.


----------



## MSEng314 (5 Mar 2010)

Mention of the SSI Badge also appears in the minutes of the last Naval Dress Committee meeting, but it is referred to as 'ongoing'

Whatever that means...


----------



## CountDC (8 Mar 2010)

that means it is an idea that someone has raised and will bounce around for a long time and probably (hopefully) die.  Just another waste of money that serves no real purpose other than give bos'n something else to pick on each other about.  I can see it now -  LS - what the hell does he know, he only has the silver as he proceeds to incorrectly complete his job and ignore what the silver PO has told him.


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (12 Mar 2010)

CountDC said:
			
		

> that means it is an idea that someone has raised and will bounce around for a long time and probably (hopefully) die.  Just another waste of money that serves no real purpose other than give bos'n something else to pick on each other about.  I can see it now -  LS - what the hell does he know, he only has the silver as he proceeds to incorrectly complete his job and ignore what the silver PO has told him.


I guess it's like a lot of things - where you stand depends on where you sit.  Those with significant amounts of sea time will be in favour and those without will be opposed.  As a sailor with >15 years sea time - I support some form of recognition for my operational deployments.  I would rather have a badge than go with the "I was there" medal route but that's just my opinion.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Mar 2010)

Honestly, I could care less about another friggn badge, pin, challenge coin  etc etc.  I am not a Boy Scout and don't feel the need for added "bling" on my uniform for some dickhead PO/CPO to chickenshit nag about because I don't have it on.  What I DO care about is that the Pay Office has my sea pay audit up to date and I am not going to get screwed on my sea pay as I have on numerous occasions.  At the end of the day other than those who were with you "where ever it was", who really gives a shit where you've been anyway?  My  :2c:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (13 Mar 2010)

jollyjacktar:
Hmmm...Somebody needs a nap. It's all about a little recognition for hard(er) work, that's all. I think it's great for the young guys and there should be more initiatives like this. I like nothing better than when I walk around at divies and look at the killicks with more medals than most of us senior guys - Good for them!!!
As for fool POs/CPOs chickenshit nagging you-here's your token one-we (MARCOM) have ALL been out of dress since 1 Jan 2010 (no pin)!!
It's Saturday - get a couple tins of devil's juice into ya before you respond to this and have a great weekend!!


----------



## TN2IC (13 Mar 2010)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> jollyjacktar:
> Hmmm...Somebody needs a nap.


 Must of missed his soup from yesterday. FYI... want my pin? I don't want it. I wear a green beret.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Mar 2010)

Pat, we shall have to agree to disagree.   The CNC pin is ugly, a waste of money, and is just a big love fest for the higher ups.   The proposed SSI will just IMHO be another bone of contention amongst some members of the ship's company.  There is already enough disregarding some personnel due to lack of service time/rank etc.  Why add fuel to this fire, by signaling a lack of sea time in some eyes.  I agree the youngsters need encouragement and recognition.  Money talks and BS pins/badges walk, you want to reward them?  Advance promote them.  I worked hard to get  my ABs advanced to LS in recognition of their hard work and effort.  It was appreciated greatly.  Lastly, sorry you're too late, I already have been "informed" of the need to wear the CNC pin.


TN2IC, thanks but no thanks mate, I already have one pin taking up space in my tool box as I previously mentioned.  Yeah, I missed soup but ain't life a bitch.


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Mar 2010)

I wager that the proposed(?) SSI will be sh*tcanned before long, much like the Army combat badge was, and for the same reasons.


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (2 May 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I wager that the proposed(?) SSI will be sh*tcanned before long, much like the Army combat badge was, and for the same reasons.


NAVY UNIFORM CHANGES ANNOUNCED: REINSTATEMENT OF 'EXECUTIVE CURL' AND ADDITION OF A SEA SERVICE INSIGNIA
By Dave ******** Sun, May 2 2010

Defence Minister Peter MacKay has announced the change to the Navy uniform in commemoration of Canada's Naval Centennial.  Here are the details from the press release:

The navy will add a badge called a Sea Service Insignia (SSI), a visible and formal recognition for those who have spent significant amounts of time at sea. Also, the government will reinstate the "executive curl," a loop on the braid of a naval officer's rank insignia, on the top-most stripe of a tunic sleeve or epaulette. The executive curl was adopted by the Royal Canadian Navy when it was formed in 1910.

"The executive curl provides a distinct naval officer identity that was lost when the National Defence Act unified the three services in 1968. What better time to bring back this tradition than in the year of the Canadian Navy's 100th anniversary" said the Honourable Peter Mackay, Minister of National Defence. Vice-Admiral P.D. McFadden, Chief of the Maritime Staff, also welcomed the changes saying, "Recognition of people is vital to our long term operational effectiveness. The creation of the SSI is intended to recognize the efforts of all those who serve at sea and to re-enforce the key role that naval operations play in Canadian security at home and in diplomacy abroad." 

The SSI is a visible and formal recognition of the time the navy's sailors, as well as members of the army and air force who sail on HMC Ships, spend at sea, away from their homes and loved ones. It is a way of saying "thank you" to all those who have spent significant amounts of time away from their homes and families in service to the Canadian Navy. Four different levels have been designed, with members receiving the first insignia for 365 days spent at sea.


----------



## medicineman (2 May 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I wager that the proposed(?) SSI will be sh*tcanned before long, much like the Army combat badge was, and for the same reasons.



In theory, they want to be able to take the Centennial Pin off on Dec 31 2010 and put the SSI up in it's place 01 Jan 2011 - watch and shoot though.

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 May 2010)

I personally don't feel the need to proclaim my sea time with a badge.  I'm not a Yank or a Boy Scout.


----------



## NavyShooter (2 May 2010)

An SSI might help hi-light the fact that there are many who have not spent much of their careers at sea.

I don't think it'll be as much one-upsmanship as you may think, but I also think that recognition of how much time you've actually been at sea isn't such a bad thing....especially when they've taken away some of that recognition by removing the ability to award the SSM(NATO) for 180 days of NATO time.

All that said, the salt behind some of the "old salts" usually speaks for itself.....and those who know, do.  Those who don't know, talk about doing.

NS


----------



## xo31@711ret (4 May 2010)

Been wearing 'green' for 28 years now & have been posted to a naval reserve for the last 4 years ; I'm proud to wear the pin on my CADPAT slip-on.


----------



## RhumRunner (6 May 2010)

IMHO, the SSI was thrown in the mix to "appease the mass" because the officers were getting the curl back. 

If going back to "tradition" was the reason for the return of the executive curl, then why haven't the C&POs got their sleeves buttons back?


----------



## Tank Troll (7 May 2010)

RumRunner said:
			
		

> IMHO, the SSI was thrown in the mix to "appease the mass" because the officers were getting the curl back.
> 
> If going back to "tradition" was the reason for the return of the executive curl, then why haven't the C&POs got their sleeves buttons back?



Not to seem ignorant but what are sleeve buttons other than the obvious and what do they signify? 

Further more as a die-hard Armour Crewman I think the Navy should go back to the tradition of old and start wearing the old style round Dory plug hats instead of our Black Beret   :


----------



## CountDC (7 May 2010)

although I agree with getting rid of the Black Beret I would prefer we just go to wearing our ballcaps instead.  Leave the plugs for the cadets.

It used to be that CPO's wore 3 buttons on the cuff of the sleeve as rank indicators just as the Royal Navy still does.

The buttons were not in the mix as that would not have appeased the mass plus it was a lot easier to get the Admirals to support the curl.


----------



## Monsoon (7 May 2010)

RumRunner said:
			
		

> IMHO, the SSI was thrown in the mix to "appease the mass" because the officers were getting the curl back.


Not at all - the SSI was CMS' preferred initiative and was in the works before the executive curl. The curl had been proposed internally and thumbs-downed by CMS earlier; in the end it was essentially thrust on him by Parliament and the Minister, as I understand it.


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (7 May 2010)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Further more as a die-hard Armour Crewman I think the Navy should go back to the tradition of old and start wearing the old style round Dory plug hats instead of our Black Beret   :


Since the tank is an offspring of the navy (The Royal Navy and the Landships Committee of 1915) - what would you wear if the naval black beret disappeared?  ;D


----------



## Nuggs (7 May 2010)

Lex Parsimoniae said:
			
		

> Since the tank is an offspring of the navy (The Royal Navy and the Landships Committee of 1915) - what would you wear if the naval black beret disappeared?  ;D



HAHAHA

My uncle is a long retired RCD WO, we have this "disscussion" all the time.


----------



## navymich (15 Nov 2010)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I personally don't feel the need to proclaim my sea time with a badge.  I'm not a Yank or a Boy Scout.



Personally, I am looking forward to wearing the SSI.  Yes, it was my choice to transfer from Navy to Air Force, but my heart is still at sea.  The SSI will give me the chance to show my background and still have a part of the Navy with me.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Nov 2010)

I can understand your feelings Mich.   I am all for those who will derive pleasure from this, and will happily appaud as I always do for folks getting awards as I truly want to congradulate their accomplishments.

But for myself, I don't go for badges and the like.  Don't get me wrong I have a sense of satisfaction or pride if you will in my service here and there.  I just keep that stuff inside of me and don't share it out.  Like my Birthday for instance, no cards from the family, no cakes, or gifts from my wife at my request.  Character flaw I guess.


----------

